# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng-0966223019

## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và* *45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng*

*Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. Chúng tôi được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội và Việt Nam.
Với mục tiêu : "* Phong cách chuyên nghiệp – Uy tín – Chất lượng*" trong nhiều năm qua Công ty đã phục vụ hàng ngàn các chuyến xe an toàn cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế, góp phần cho sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Sự hài lòng của du khách trong mỗi chuyến đi là sự thành công của chúng tôi.
Đội xe hiện nay đang sở hữu hơn 100 xe ô tô và dịch vụ thuê xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ.

** Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :*
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .

** Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :*
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
-  Xe 7 chỗ:  Innova…. 
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter 
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới  
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. 

** Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe ô tô sau:*
- Đưa đón cán bộ, nhân viên các nhà máy làm việc tại các khu công nghiệp như: Trường học, Khu công nghiệp Nội Bài, Bắc Thăng Long, Quế Võ, Quang Minh, Từ Sơn, Phố Nối... cho các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. (Thuê xe ô tô theo tháng)
- Đưa đón vận chuyển khách thăm quan du lịch, lễ hội, nghỉ mát, dã ngoại, cuối tuần. (Thuê xe ô tô đi du lịch)
- Đưa đón cán bộ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp , cá nhân đi làm việc, công tác các tỉnh.
- Phục vụ đám cưới, ăn hỏi, hiếu hỉ... (Thuê xe cưới)
- Đưa đón chuyên gia phục vụ dự án...
- Thuê xe đưa đón sân bay  
- Cho thuê xe dài hạn, ký hợp đồng theo tháng, năm. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Đi**ện tho**ại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## themasmtravel

Trải nghiệm cùng ánh sao mới!

----------


## themasmtravel

Xe chất lượng cao!

----------


## themasmtravel

happy happy!

----------


## nhasangiatot

Ánh sao mới với dịch vụ tốt!

----------


## themasmtravel

Cho thuê xe đi Mai Châu giá hợp lí! LH 0966223019

----------


## themasmtravel

thuê xe đi cưới hỏi và du lịch !

----------


## themasmtravel

xe đời mới nhất và chất lượng cao!

----------


## themasmtravel

thuê xe du lịch giá rẻ Lh 0966223019

----------


## themasmtravel

cho thuê xe giá rẻ nhất tại Hà Nội LH 0966223019 tại Hà Nội!

----------


## themasmtravel

cho thuê xe giá rẻ nhất tại Hà Nội LH 0966223019

----------


## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi du lịch biển LH 0966223019 tại Hà Nội*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng-0966223019**Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và* *45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng*

*Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. Chúng tôi được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội và Việt Nam.
Với mục tiêu : "* Phong cách chuyên nghiệp – Uy tín – Chất lượng*" trong nhiều năm qua Công ty đã phục vụ hàng ngàn các chuyến xe an toàn cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế, góp phần cho sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Sự hài lòng của du khách trong mỗi chuyến đi là sự thành công của chúng tôi.
Đội xe hiện nay đang sở hữu hơn 100 xe ô tô và dịch vụ thuê xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ.

** Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :*
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .

** Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :*
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
- Xe 7 chỗ: Innova…. 
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter 
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới 
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. 

** Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe ô tô sau:*
- Đưa đón cán bộ, nhân viên các nhà máy làm việc tại các khu công nghiệp như: Trường học, Khu công nghiệp Nội Bài, Bắc Thăng Long, Quế Võ, Quang Minh, Từ Sơn, Phố Nối... cho các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. (Thuê xe ô tô theo tháng)
- Đưa đón vận chuyển khách thăm quan du lịch, lễ hội, nghỉ mát, dã ngoại, cuối tuần. (Thuê xe ô tô đi du lịch)
- Đưa đón cán bộ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp , cá nhân đi làm việc, công tác các tỉnh.
- Phục vụ đám cưới, ăn hỏi, hiếu hỉ... (Thuê xe cưới)
- Đưa đón chuyên gia phục vụ dự án...
- Thuê xe đưa đón sân bay 
- Cho thuê xe dài hạn, ký hợp đồng theo tháng, năm. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Đi**ện tho**ại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng-0966223019**Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và* *45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng*

*Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. Chúng tôi được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội và Việt Nam.
Với mục tiêu : "* Phong cách chuyên nghiệp – Uy tín – Chất lượng*" trong nhiều năm qua Công ty đã phục vụ hàng ngàn các chuyến xe an toàn cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế, góp phần cho sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Sự hài lòng của du khách trong mỗi chuyến đi là sự thành công của chúng tôi.
Đội xe hiện nay đang sở hữu hơn 100 xe ô tô và dịch vụ thuê xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ.

** Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :*
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .

** Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :*
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
- Xe 7 chỗ: Innova…. 
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter 
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới 
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. 

** Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe ô tô sau:*
- Đưa đón cán bộ, nhân viên các nhà máy làm việc tại các khu công nghiệp như: Trường học, Khu công nghiệp Nội Bài, Bắc Thăng Long, Quế Võ, Quang Minh, Từ Sơn, Phố Nối... cho các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. (Thuê xe ô tô theo tháng)
- Đưa đón vận chuyển khách thăm quan du lịch, lễ hội, nghỉ mát, dã ngoại, cuối tuần. (Thuê xe ô tô đi du lịch)
- Đưa đón cán bộ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp , cá nhân đi làm việc, công tác các tỉnh.
- Phục vụ đám cưới, ăn hỏi, hiếu hỉ... (Thuê xe cưới)
- Đưa đón chuyên gia phục vụ dự án...
- Thuê xe đưa đón sân bay 
- Cho thuê xe dài hạn, ký hợp đồng theo tháng, năm. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Đi**ện tho**ại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng-LH 0966223019**Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và* *45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng*

*Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. Chúng tôi được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội và Việt Nam.
Với mục tiêu : "* Phong cách chuyên nghiệp – Uy tín – Chất lượng*" trong nhiều năm qua Công ty đã phục vụ hàng ngàn các chuyến xe an toàn cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế, góp phần cho sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Sự hài lòng của du khách trong mỗi chuyến đi là sự thành công của chúng tôi.
Đội xe hiện nay đang sở hữu hơn 100 xe ô tô và dịch vụ thuê xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ.

** Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :*
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .

** Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :*
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
- Xe 7 chỗ: Innova…. 
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter 
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới 
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. 

** Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe ô tô sau:*
- Đưa đón cán bộ, nhân viên các nhà máy làm việc tại các khu công nghiệp như: Trường học, Khu công nghiệp Nội Bài, Bắc Thăng Long, Quế Võ, Quang Minh, Từ Sơn, Phố Nối... cho các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. (Thuê xe ô tô theo tháng)
- Đưa đón vận chuyển khách thăm quan du lịch, lễ hội, nghỉ mát, dã ngoại, cuối tuần. (Thuê xe ô tô đi du lịch)
- Đưa đón cán bộ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp , cá nhân đi làm việc, công tác các tỉnh.
- Phục vụ đám cưới, ăn hỏi, hiếu hỉ... (Thuê xe cưới)
- Đưa đón chuyên gia phục vụ dự án...
- Thuê xe đưa đón sân bay 
- Cho thuê xe dài hạn, ký hợp đồng theo tháng, năm. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Đi**ện tho**ại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng-0966223019**Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và* *45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng*

*Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. Chúng tôi được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội và Việt Nam.
Với mục tiêu : "* Phong cách chuyên nghiệp – Uy tín – Chất lượng*" trong nhiều năm qua Công ty đã phục vụ hàng ngàn các chuyến xe an toàn cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế, góp phần cho sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Sự hài lòng của du khách trong mỗi chuyến đi là sự thành công của chúng tôi.
Đội xe hiện nay đang sở hữu hơn 100 xe ô tô và dịch vụ thuê xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ.

** Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :*
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .

** Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :*
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
- Xe 7 chỗ: Innova…. 
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter 
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới 
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. 

** Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe ô tô sau:*
- Đưa đón cán bộ, nhân viên các nhà máy làm việc tại các khu công nghiệp như: Trường học, Khu công nghiệp Nội Bài, Bắc Thăng Long, Quế Võ, Quang Minh, Từ Sơn, Phố Nối... cho các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. (Thuê xe ô tô theo tháng)
- Đưa đón vận chuyển khách thăm quan du lịch, lễ hội, nghỉ mát, dã ngoại, cuối tuần. (Thuê xe ô tô đi du lịch)
- Đưa đón cán bộ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp , cá nhân đi làm việc, công tác các tỉnh.
- Phục vụ đám cưới, ăn hỏi, hiếu hỉ... (Thuê xe cưới)
- Đưa đón chuyên gia phục vụ dự án...
- Thuê xe đưa đón sân bay 
- Cho thuê xe dài hạn, ký hợp đồng theo tháng, năm. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Đi**ện tho**ại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng-0966223019**Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và* *45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng*

*Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. Chúng tôi được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội và Việt Nam.
Với mục tiêu : "* Phong cách chuyên nghiệp – Uy tín – Chất lượng*" trong nhiều năm qua Công ty đã phục vụ hàng ngàn các chuyến xe an toàn cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế, góp phần cho sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Sự hài lòng của du khách trong mỗi chuyến đi là sự thành công của chúng tôi.
Đội xe hiện nay đang sở hữu hơn 100 xe ô tô và dịch vụ thuê xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ.

** Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :*
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .

** Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :*
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
- Xe 7 chỗ: Innova…. 
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter 
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới 
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. 

** Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe ô tô sau:*
- Đưa đón cán bộ, nhân viên các nhà máy làm việc tại các khu công nghiệp như: Trường học, Khu công nghiệp Nội Bài, Bắc Thăng Long, Quế Võ, Quang Minh, Từ Sơn, Phố Nối... cho các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. (Thuê xe ô tô theo tháng)
- Đưa đón vận chuyển khách thăm quan du lịch, lễ hội, nghỉ mát, dã ngoại, cuối tuần. (Thuê xe ô tô đi du lịch)
- Đưa đón cán bộ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp , cá nhân đi làm việc, công tác các tỉnh.
- Phục vụ đám cưới, ăn hỏi, hiếu hỉ... (Thuê xe cưới)
- Đưa đón chuyên gia phục vụ dự án...
- Thuê xe đưa đón sân bay 
- Cho thuê xe dài hạn, ký hợp đồng theo tháng, năm. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Đi**ện tho**ại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng-0966223019**Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và* *45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng*

*Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. Chúng tôi được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội và Việt Nam.
Với mục tiêu : "* Phong cách chuyên nghiệp – Uy tín – Chất lượng*" trong nhiều năm qua Công ty đã phục vụ hàng ngàn các chuyến xe an toàn cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế, góp phần cho sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Sự hài lòng của du khách trong mỗi chuyến đi là sự thành công của chúng tôi.
Đội xe hiện nay đang sở hữu hơn 100 xe ô tô và dịch vụ thuê xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ.

** Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :*
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .

** Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :*
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
- Xe 7 chỗ: Innova…. 
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter 
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới 
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. 

** Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe ô tô sau:*
- Đưa đón cán bộ, nhân viên các nhà máy làm việc tại các khu công nghiệp như: Trường học, Khu công nghiệp Nội Bài, Bắc Thăng Long, Quế Võ, Quang Minh, Từ Sơn, Phố Nối... cho các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. (Thuê xe ô tô theo tháng)
- Đưa đón vận chuyển khách thăm quan du lịch, lễ hội, nghỉ mát, dã ngoại, cuối tuần. (Thuê xe ô tô đi du lịch)
- Đưa đón cán bộ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp , cá nhân đi làm việc, công tác các tỉnh.
- Phục vụ đám cưới, ăn hỏi, hiếu hỉ... (Thuê xe cưới)
- Đưa đón chuyên gia phục vụ dự án...
- Thuê xe đưa đón sân bay 
- Cho thuê xe dài hạn, ký hợp đồng theo tháng, năm. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Đi**ện tho**ại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng-0966223019*

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và* *45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng*

*Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. Chúng tôi được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội và Việt Nam.
Với mục tiêu : "* Phong cách chuyên nghiệp – Uy tín – Chất lượng*" trong nhiều năm qua Công ty đã phục vụ hàng ngàn các chuyến xe an toàn cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế, góp phần cho sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Sự hài lòng của du khách trong mỗi chuyến đi là sự thành công của chúng tôi.
Đội xe hiện nay đang sở hữu hơn 100 xe ô tô và dịch vụ thuê xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ.

** Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :*
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .

** Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :*
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
- Xe 7 chỗ: Innova…. 
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter 
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới 
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. 

** Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe ô tô sau:*
- Đưa đón cán bộ, nhân viên các nhà máy làm việc tại các khu công nghiệp như: Trường học, Khu công nghiệp Nội Bài, Bắc Thăng Long, Quế Võ, Quang Minh, Từ Sơn, Phố Nối... cho các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. (Thuê xe ô tô theo tháng)
- Đưa đón vận chuyển khách thăm quan du lịch, lễ hội, nghỉ mát, dã ngoại, cuối tuần. (Thuê xe ô tô đi du lịch)
- Đưa đón cán bộ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp , cá nhân đi làm việc, công tác các tỉnh.
- Phục vụ đám cưới, ăn hỏi, hiếu hỉ... (Thuê xe cưới)
- Đưa đón chuyên gia phục vụ dự án...
- Thuê xe đưa đón sân bay 
- Cho thuê xe dài hạn, ký hợp đồng theo tháng, năm. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Đi**ện tho**ại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng-0966223019

Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng

Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. Chúng tôi được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội và Việt Nam.
Với mục tiêu : " Phong cách chuyên nghiệp – Uy tín – Chất lượng" trong nhiều năm qua Công ty đã phục vụ hàng ngàn các chuyến xe an toàn cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế, góp phần cho sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Sự hài lòng của du khách trong mỗi chuyến đi là sự thành công của chúng tôi.
Đội xe hiện nay đang sở hữu hơn 100 xe ô tô và dịch vụ thuê xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ.

* Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .

* Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
- Xe 7 chỗ: Innova…. 
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter 
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới 
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. 

* Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe ô tô sau:
- Đưa đón cán bộ, nhân viên các nhà máy làm việc tại các khu công nghiệp như: Trường học, Khu công nghiệp Nội Bài, Bắc Thăng Long, Quế Võ, Quang Minh, Từ Sơn, Phố Nối... cho các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. (Thuê xe ô tô theo tháng)
- Đưa đón vận chuyển khách thăm quan du lịch, lễ hội, nghỉ mát, dã ngoại, cuối tuần. (Thuê xe ô tô đi du lịch)
- Đưa đón cán bộ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp , cá nhân đi làm việc, công tác các tỉnh.
- Phục vụ đám cưới, ăn hỏi, hiếu hỉ... (Thuê xe cưới)
- Đưa đón chuyên gia phục vụ dự án...
- Thuê xe đưa đón sân bay 
- Cho thuê xe dài hạn, ký hợp đồng theo tháng, năm. 

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)
*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng-0966223019

Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng

Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. Chúng tôi được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội và Việt Nam.
Với mục tiêu : " Phong cách chuyên nghiệp – Uy tín – Chất lượng" trong nhiều năm qua Công ty đã phục vụ hàng ngàn các chuyến xe an toàn cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế, góp phần cho sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Sự hài lòng của du khách trong mỗi chuyến đi là sự thành công của chúng tôi.
Đội xe hiện nay đang sở hữu hơn 100 xe ô tô và dịch vụ thuê xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ.

* Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .

* Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
- Xe 7 chỗ: Innova…. 
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter 
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới 
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. 

* Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe ô tô sau:
- Đưa đón cán bộ, nhân viên các nhà máy làm việc tại các khu công nghiệp như: Trường học, Khu công nghiệp Nội Bài, Bắc Thăng Long, Quế Võ, Quang Minh, Từ Sơn, Phố Nối... cho các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. (Thuê xe ô tô theo tháng)
- Đưa đón vận chuyển khách thăm quan du lịch, lễ hội, nghỉ mát, dã ngoại, cuối tuần. (Thuê xe ô tô đi du lịch)
- Đưa đón cán bộ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp , cá nhân đi làm việc, công tác các tỉnh.
- Phục vụ đám cưới, ăn hỏi, hiếu hỉ... (Thuê xe cưới)
- Đưa đón chuyên gia phục vụ dự án...
- Thuê xe đưa đón sân bay 
- Cho thuê xe dài hạn, ký hợp đồng theo tháng, năm. 

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)
*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng-0966223019**Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và* *45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng*

*Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. Chúng tôi được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội và Việt Nam.
Với mục tiêu : "* Phong cách chuyên nghiệp – Uy tín – Chất lượng*" trong nhiều năm qua Công ty đã phục vụ hàng ngàn các chuyến xe an toàn cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế, góp phần cho sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Sự hài lòng của du khách trong mỗi chuyến đi là sự thành công của chúng tôi.
Đội xe hiện nay đang sở hữu hơn 100 xe ô tô và dịch vụ thuê xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ.

** Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :*
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .

** Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :*
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
- Xe 7 chỗ: Innova…. 
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter 
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới 
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. 

** Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe ô tô sau:*
- Đưa đón cán bộ, nhân viên các nhà máy làm việc tại các khu công nghiệp như: Trường học, Khu công nghiệp Nội Bài, Bắc Thăng Long, Quế Võ, Quang Minh, Từ Sơn, Phố Nối... cho các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. (Thuê xe ô tô theo tháng)
- Đưa đón vận chuyển khách thăm quan du lịch, lễ hội, nghỉ mát, dã ngoại, cuối tuần. (Thuê xe ô tô đi du lịch)
- Đưa đón cán bộ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp , cá nhân đi làm việc, công tác các tỉnh.
- Phục vụ đám cưới, ăn hỏi, hiếu hỉ... (Thuê xe cưới)
- Đưa đón chuyên gia phục vụ dự án...
- Thuê xe đưa đón sân bay 
- Cho thuê xe dài hạn, ký hợp đồng theo tháng, năm. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Đi**ện tho**ại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng-0966223019**Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và* *45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng*

*Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. Chúng tôi được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội và Việt Nam.
Với mục tiêu : "* Phong cách chuyên nghiệp – Uy tín – Chất lượng*" trong nhiều năm qua Công ty đã phục vụ hàng ngàn các chuyến xe an toàn cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế, góp phần cho sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Sự hài lòng của du khách trong mỗi chuyến đi là sự thành công của chúng tôi.
Đội xe hiện nay đang sở hữu hơn 100 xe ô tô và dịch vụ thuê xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ.

** Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :*
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .

** Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :*
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
- Xe 7 chỗ: Innova…. 
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter 
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới 
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. 

** Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe ô tô sau:*
- Đưa đón cán bộ, nhân viên các nhà máy làm việc tại các khu công nghiệp như: Trường học, Khu công nghiệp Nội Bài, Bắc Thăng Long, Quế Võ, Quang Minh, Từ Sơn, Phố Nối... cho các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. (Thuê xe ô tô theo tháng)
- Đưa đón vận chuyển khách thăm quan du lịch, lễ hội, nghỉ mát, dã ngoại, cuối tuần. (Thuê xe ô tô đi du lịch)
- Đưa đón cán bộ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp , cá nhân đi làm việc, công tác các tỉnh.
- Phục vụ đám cưới, ăn hỏi, hiếu hỉ... (Thuê xe cưới)
- Đưa đón chuyên gia phục vụ dự án...
- Thuê xe đưa đón sân bay 
- Cho thuê xe dài hạn, ký hợp đồng theo tháng, năm. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Đi**ện tho**ại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng-0966223019**Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và* *45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng*

*Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. Chúng tôi được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội và Việt Nam.
Với mục tiêu : "* Phong cách chuyên nghiệp – Uy tín – Chất lượng*" trong nhiều năm qua Công ty đã phục vụ hàng ngàn các chuyến xe an toàn cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế, góp phần cho sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Sự hài lòng của du khách trong mỗi chuyến đi là sự thành công của chúng tôi.
Đội xe hiện nay đang sở hữu hơn 100 xe ô tô và dịch vụ thuê xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ.

** Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :*
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .

** Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :*
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
- Xe 7 chỗ: Innova…. 
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter 
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới 
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. 

** Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe ô tô sau:*
- Đưa đón cán bộ, nhân viên các nhà máy làm việc tại các khu công nghiệp như: Trường học, Khu công nghiệp Nội Bài, Bắc Thăng Long, Quế Võ, Quang Minh, Từ Sơn, Phố Nối... cho các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. (Thuê xe ô tô theo tháng)
- Đưa đón vận chuyển khách thăm quan du lịch, lễ hội, nghỉ mát, dã ngoại, cuối tuần. (Thuê xe ô tô đi du lịch)
- Đưa đón cán bộ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp , cá nhân đi làm việc, công tác các tỉnh.
- Phục vụ đám cưới, ăn hỏi, hiếu hỉ... (Thuê xe cưới)
- Đưa đón chuyên gia phục vụ dự án...
- Thuê xe đưa đón sân bay 
- Cho thuê xe dài hạn, ký hợp đồng theo tháng, năm. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Đi**ện tho**ại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng-0966223019**Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và* *45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng*

*Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. Chúng tôi được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội và Việt Nam.
Với mục tiêu : "* Phong cách chuyên nghiệp – Uy tín – Chất lượng*" trong nhiều năm qua Công ty đã phục vụ hàng ngàn các chuyến xe an toàn cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế, góp phần cho sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Sự hài lòng của du khách trong mỗi chuyến đi là sự thành công của chúng tôi.
Đội xe hiện nay đang sở hữu hơn 100 xe ô tô và dịch vụ thuê xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ.

** Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :*
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .

** Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :*
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
- Xe 7 chỗ: Innova…. 
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter 
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới 
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. 

** Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe ô tô sau:*
- Đưa đón cán bộ, nhân viên các nhà máy làm việc tại các khu công nghiệp như: Trường học, Khu công nghiệp Nội Bài, Bắc Thăng Long, Quế Võ, Quang Minh, Từ Sơn, Phố Nối... cho các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. (Thuê xe ô tô theo tháng)
- Đưa đón vận chuyển khách thăm quan du lịch, lễ hội, nghỉ mát, dã ngoại, cuối tuần. (Thuê xe ô tô đi du lịch)
- Đưa đón cán bộ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp , cá nhân đi làm việc, công tác các tỉnh.
- Phục vụ đám cưới, ăn hỏi, hiếu hỉ... (Thuê xe cưới)
- Đưa đón chuyên gia phục vụ dự án...
- Thuê xe đưa đón sân bay 
- Cho thuê xe dài hạn, ký hợp đồng theo tháng, năm. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Đi**ện tho**ại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng-0966223019**Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và* *45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng*

*Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. Chúng tôi được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội và Việt Nam.
Với mục tiêu : "* Phong cách chuyên nghiệp – Uy tín – Chất lượng*" trong nhiều năm qua Công ty đã phục vụ hàng ngàn các chuyến xe an toàn cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế, góp phần cho sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Sự hài lòng của du khách trong mỗi chuyến đi là sự thành công của chúng tôi.
Đội xe hiện nay đang sở hữu hơn 100 xe ô tô và dịch vụ thuê xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ.

** Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :*
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .

** Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :*
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
- Xe 7 chỗ: Innova…. 
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter 
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới 
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. 

** Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe ô tô sau:*
- Đưa đón cán bộ, nhân viên các nhà máy làm việc tại các khu công nghiệp như: Trường học, Khu công nghiệp Nội Bài, Bắc Thăng Long, Quế Võ, Quang Minh, Từ Sơn, Phố Nối... cho các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. (Thuê xe ô tô theo tháng)
- Đưa đón vận chuyển khách thăm quan du lịch, lễ hội, nghỉ mát, dã ngoại, cuối tuần. (Thuê xe ô tô đi du lịch)
- Đưa đón cán bộ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp , cá nhân đi làm việc, công tác các tỉnh.
- Phục vụ đám cưới, ăn hỏi, hiếu hỉ... (Thuê xe cưới)
- Đưa đón chuyên gia phục vụ dự án...
- Thuê xe đưa đón sân bay 
- Cho thuê xe dài hạn, ký hợp đồng theo tháng, năm. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Đi**ện tho**ại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng-0966223019

Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng

Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. Chúng tôi được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội và Việt Nam.
Với mục tiêu : " Phong cách chuyên nghiệp – Uy tín – Chất lượng" trong nhiều năm qua Công ty đã phục vụ hàng ngàn các chuyến xe an toàn cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế, góp phần cho sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Sự hài lòng của du khách trong mỗi chuyến đi là sự thành công của chúng tôi.
Đội xe hiện nay đang sở hữu hơn 100 xe ô tô và dịch vụ thuê xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ.

* Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .

* Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
- Xe 7 chỗ: Innova…. 
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter 
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới 
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. 

* Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe ô tô sau:
- Đưa đón cán bộ, nhân viên các nhà máy làm việc tại các khu công nghiệp như: Trường học, Khu công nghiệp Nội Bài, Bắc Thăng Long, Quế Võ, Quang Minh, Từ Sơn, Phố Nối... cho các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. (Thuê xe ô tô theo tháng)
- Đưa đón vận chuyển khách thăm quan du lịch, lễ hội, nghỉ mát, dã ngoại, cuối tuần. (Thuê xe ô tô đi du lịch)
- Đưa đón cán bộ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp , cá nhân đi làm việc, công tác các tỉnh.
- Phục vụ đám cưới, ăn hỏi, hiếu hỉ... (Thuê xe cưới)
- Đưa đón chuyên gia phục vụ dự án...
- Thuê xe đưa đón sân bay 
- Cho thuê xe dài hạn, ký hợp đồng theo tháng, năm. 

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)
*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng-0966223019**Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và* *45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng*

*Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. Chúng tôi được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội và Việt Nam.
Với mục tiêu : "* Phong cách chuyên nghiệp – Uy tín – Chất lượng*" trong nhiều năm qua Công ty đã phục vụ hàng ngàn các chuyến xe an toàn cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế, góp phần cho sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Sự hài lòng của du khách trong mỗi chuyến đi là sự thành công của chúng tôi.
Đội xe hiện nay đang sở hữu hơn 100 xe ô tô và dịch vụ thuê xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ.

** Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :*
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .

** Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :*
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
- Xe 7 chỗ: Innova…. 
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter 
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới 
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. 

** Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe ô tô sau:*
- Đưa đón cán bộ, nhân viên các nhà máy làm việc tại các khu công nghiệp như: Trường học, Khu công nghiệp Nội Bài, Bắc Thăng Long, Quế Võ, Quang Minh, Từ Sơn, Phố Nối... cho các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. (Thuê xe ô tô theo tháng)
- Đưa đón vận chuyển khách thăm quan du lịch, lễ hội, nghỉ mát, dã ngoại, cuối tuần. (Thuê xe ô tô đi du lịch)
- Đưa đón cán bộ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp , cá nhân đi làm việc, công tác các tỉnh.
- Phục vụ đám cưới, ăn hỏi, hiếu hỉ... (Thuê xe cưới)
- Đưa đón chuyên gia phục vụ dự án...
- Thuê xe đưa đón sân bay 
- Cho thuê xe dài hạn, ký hợp đồng theo tháng, năm. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Đi**ện tho**ại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng-0966223019*

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và* *45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng*

*Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. Chúng tôi được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội và Việt Nam.
Với mục tiêu : "* Phong cách chuyên nghiệp – Uy tín – Chất lượng*" trong nhiều năm qua Công ty đã phục vụ hàng ngàn các chuyến xe an toàn cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế, góp phần cho sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Sự hài lòng của du khách trong mỗi chuyến đi là sự thành công của chúng tôi.
Đội xe hiện nay đang sở hữu hơn 100 xe ô tô và dịch vụ thuê xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ.

** Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :*
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .

** Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :*
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
- Xe 7 chỗ: Innova…. 
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter 
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới 
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. 

** Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe ô tô sau:*
- Đưa đón cán bộ, nhân viên các nhà máy làm việc tại các khu công nghiệp như: Trường học, Khu công nghiệp Nội Bài, Bắc Thăng Long, Quế Võ, Quang Minh, Từ Sơn, Phố Nối... cho các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. (Thuê xe ô tô theo tháng)
- Đưa đón vận chuyển khách thăm quan du lịch, lễ hội, nghỉ mát, dã ngoại, cuối tuần. (Thuê xe ô tô đi du lịch)
- Đưa đón cán bộ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp , cá nhân đi làm việc, công tác các tỉnh.
- Phục vụ đám cưới, ăn hỏi, hiếu hỉ... (Thuê xe cưới)
- Đưa đón chuyên gia phục vụ dự án...
- Thuê xe đưa đón sân bay 
- Cho thuê xe dài hạn, ký hợp đồng theo tháng, năm. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Đi**ện tho**ại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng-0966223019**Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và* *45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng*

*Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. Chúng tôi được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội và Việt Nam.
Với mục tiêu : "* Phong cách chuyên nghiệp – Uy tín – Chất lượng*" trong nhiều năm qua Công ty đã phục vụ hàng ngàn các chuyến xe an toàn cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế, góp phần cho sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Sự hài lòng của du khách trong mỗi chuyến đi là sự thành công của chúng tôi.
Đội xe hiện nay đang sở hữu hơn 100 xe ô tô và dịch vụ thuê xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ.

** Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :*
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .

** Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :*
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
- Xe 7 chỗ: Innova…. 
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter 
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới 
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. 

** Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe ô tô sau:*
- Đưa đón cán bộ, nhân viên các nhà máy làm việc tại các khu công nghiệp như: Trường học, Khu công nghiệp Nội Bài, Bắc Thăng Long, Quế Võ, Quang Minh, Từ Sơn, Phố Nối... cho các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. (Thuê xe ô tô theo tháng)
- Đưa đón vận chuyển khách thăm quan du lịch, lễ hội, nghỉ mát, dã ngoại, cuối tuần. (Thuê xe ô tô đi du lịch)
- Đưa đón cán bộ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp , cá nhân đi làm việc, công tác các tỉnh.
- Phục vụ đám cưới, ăn hỏi, hiếu hỉ... (Thuê xe cưới)
- Đưa đón chuyên gia phục vụ dự án...
- Thuê xe đưa đón sân bay 
- Cho thuê xe dài hạn, ký hợp đồng theo tháng, năm. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Đi**ện tho**ại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng-0966223019**Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và* *45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng*

*Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. Chúng tôi được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội và Việt Nam.
Với mục tiêu : "* Phong cách chuyên nghiệp – Uy tín – Chất lượng*" trong nhiều năm qua Công ty đã phục vụ hàng ngàn các chuyến xe an toàn cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế, góp phần cho sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Sự hài lòng của du khách trong mỗi chuyến đi là sự thành công của chúng tôi.
Đội xe hiện nay đang sở hữu hơn 100 xe ô tô và dịch vụ thuê xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ.

** Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :*
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .

** Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :*
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
- Xe 7 chỗ: Innova…. 
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter 
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới 
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. 

** Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe ô tô sau:*
- Đưa đón cán bộ, nhân viên các nhà máy làm việc tại các khu công nghiệp như: Trường học, Khu công nghiệp Nội Bài, Bắc Thăng Long, Quế Võ, Quang Minh, Từ Sơn, Phố Nối... cho các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. (Thuê xe ô tô theo tháng)
- Đưa đón vận chuyển khách thăm quan du lịch, lễ hội, nghỉ mát, dã ngoại, cuối tuần. (Thuê xe ô tô đi du lịch)
- Đưa đón cán bộ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp , cá nhân đi làm việc, công tác các tỉnh.
- Phục vụ đám cưới, ăn hỏi, hiếu hỉ... (Thuê xe cưới)
- Đưa đón chuyên gia phục vụ dự án...
- Thuê xe đưa đón sân bay 
- Cho thuê xe dài hạn, ký hợp đồng theo tháng, năm. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Đi**ện tho**ại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng-0966223019*

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và* *45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng*

*Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. Chúng tôi được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội và Việt Nam.
Với mục tiêu : "* Phong cách chuyên nghiệp – Uy tín – Chất lượng*" trong nhiều năm qua Công ty đã phục vụ hàng ngàn các chuyến xe an toàn cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế, góp phần cho sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Sự hài lòng của du khách trong mỗi chuyến đi là sự thành công của chúng tôi.
Đội xe hiện nay đang sở hữu hơn 100 xe ô tô và dịch vụ thuê xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ.

** Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :*
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .

** Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :*
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
- Xe 7 chỗ: Innova…. 
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter 
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới 
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. 

** Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe ô tô sau:*
- Đưa đón cán bộ, nhân viên các nhà máy làm việc tại các khu công nghiệp như: Trường học, Khu công nghiệp Nội Bài, Bắc Thăng Long, Quế Võ, Quang Minh, Từ Sơn, Phố Nối... cho các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. (Thuê xe ô tô theo tháng)
- Đưa đón vận chuyển khách thăm quan du lịch, lễ hội, nghỉ mát, dã ngoại, cuối tuần. (Thuê xe ô tô đi du lịch)
- Đưa đón cán bộ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp , cá nhân đi làm việc, công tác các tỉnh.
- Phục vụ đám cưới, ăn hỏi, hiếu hỉ... (Thuê xe cưới)
- Đưa đón chuyên gia phục vụ dự án...
- Thuê xe đưa đón sân bay 
- Cho thuê xe dài hạn, ký hợp đồng theo tháng, năm. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Đi**ện tho**ại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng-0966223019**Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và* *45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng*

*Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. Chúng tôi được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội và Việt Nam.
Với mục tiêu : "* Phong cách chuyên nghiệp – Uy tín – Chất lượng*" trong nhiều năm qua Công ty đã phục vụ hàng ngàn các chuyến xe an toàn cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế, góp phần cho sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Sự hài lòng của du khách trong mỗi chuyến đi là sự thành công của chúng tôi.
Đội xe hiện nay đang sở hữu hơn 100 xe ô tô và dịch vụ thuê xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ.

** Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :*
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .

** Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :*
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
- Xe 7 chỗ: Innova…. 
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter 
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới 
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. 

** Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe ô tô sau:*
- Đưa đón cán bộ, nhân viên các nhà máy làm việc tại các khu công nghiệp như: Trường học, Khu công nghiệp Nội Bài, Bắc Thăng Long, Quế Võ, Quang Minh, Từ Sơn, Phố Nối... cho các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. (Thuê xe ô tô theo tháng)
- Đưa đón vận chuyển khách thăm quan du lịch, lễ hội, nghỉ mát, dã ngoại, cuối tuần. (Thuê xe ô tô đi du lịch)
- Đưa đón cán bộ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp , cá nhân đi làm việc, công tác các tỉnh.
- Phục vụ đám cưới, ăn hỏi, hiếu hỉ... (Thuê xe cưới)
- Đưa đón chuyên gia phục vụ dự án...
- Thuê xe đưa đón sân bay 
- Cho thuê xe dài hạn, ký hợp đồng theo tháng, năm. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Đi**ện tho**ại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng-0966223019*

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và* *45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng*

*Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. Chúng tôi được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội và Việt Nam.
Với mục tiêu : "* Phong cách chuyên nghiệp – Uy tín – Chất lượng*" trong nhiều năm qua Công ty đã phục vụ hàng ngàn các chuyến xe an toàn cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế, góp phần cho sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Sự hài lòng của du khách trong mỗi chuyến đi là sự thành công của chúng tôi.
Đội xe hiện nay đang sở hữu hơn 100 xe ô tô và dịch vụ thuê xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ.

** Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :*
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .

** Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :*
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
- Xe 7 chỗ: Innova…. 
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter 
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới 
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. 

** Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe ô tô sau:*
- Đưa đón cán bộ, nhân viên các nhà máy làm việc tại các khu công nghiệp như: Trường học, Khu công nghiệp Nội Bài, Bắc Thăng Long, Quế Võ, Quang Minh, Từ Sơn, Phố Nối... cho các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. (Thuê xe ô tô theo tháng)
- Đưa đón vận chuyển khách thăm quan du lịch, lễ hội, nghỉ mát, dã ngoại, cuối tuần. (Thuê xe ô tô đi du lịch)
- Đưa đón cán bộ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp , cá nhân đi làm việc, công tác các tỉnh.
- Phục vụ đám cưới, ăn hỏi, hiếu hỉ... (Thuê xe cưới)
- Đưa đón chuyên gia phục vụ dự án...
- Thuê xe đưa đón sân bay 
- Cho thuê xe dài hạn, ký hợp đồng theo tháng, năm. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Đi**ện tho**ại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng-0966223019

Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng

Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. Chúng tôi được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội và Việt Nam.
Với mục tiêu : " Phong cách chuyên nghiệp – Uy tín – Chất lượng" trong nhiều năm qua Công ty đã phục vụ hàng ngàn các chuyến xe an toàn cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế, góp phần cho sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Sự hài lòng của du khách trong mỗi chuyến đi là sự thành công của chúng tôi.
Đội xe hiện nay đang sở hữu hơn 100 xe ô tô và dịch vụ thuê xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ.

* Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .

* Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
- Xe 7 chỗ: Innova…. 
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter 
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới 
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. 

* Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe ô tô sau:
- Đưa đón cán bộ, nhân viên các nhà máy làm việc tại các khu công nghiệp như: Trường học, Khu công nghiệp Nội Bài, Bắc Thăng Long, Quế Võ, Quang Minh, Từ Sơn, Phố Nối... cho các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. (Thuê xe ô tô theo tháng)
- Đưa đón vận chuyển khách thăm quan du lịch, lễ hội, nghỉ mát, dã ngoại, cuối tuần. (Thuê xe ô tô đi du lịch)
- Đưa đón cán bộ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp , cá nhân đi làm việc, công tác các tỉnh.
- Phục vụ đám cưới, ăn hỏi, hiếu hỉ... (Thuê xe cưới)
- Đưa đón chuyên gia phục vụ dự án...
- Thuê xe đưa đón sân bay 
- Cho thuê xe dài hạn, ký hợp đồng theo tháng, năm. 

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)
*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng-0966223019**Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và* *45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng*

*Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. Chúng tôi được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội và Việt Nam.
Với mục tiêu : "* Phong cách chuyên nghiệp – Uy tín – Chất lượng*" trong nhiều năm qua Công ty đã phục vụ hàng ngàn các chuyến xe an toàn cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế, góp phần cho sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Sự hài lòng của du khách trong mỗi chuyến đi là sự thành công của chúng tôi.
Đội xe hiện nay đang sở hữu hơn 100 xe ô tô và dịch vụ thuê xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ.

** Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :*
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .

** Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :*
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
- Xe 7 chỗ: Innova…. 
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter 
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới 
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. 

** Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe ô tô sau:*
- Đưa đón cán bộ, nhân viên các nhà máy làm việc tại các khu công nghiệp như: Trường học, Khu công nghiệp Nội Bài, Bắc Thăng Long, Quế Võ, Quang Minh, Từ Sơn, Phố Nối... cho các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. (Thuê xe ô tô theo tháng)
- Đưa đón vận chuyển khách thăm quan du lịch, lễ hội, nghỉ mát, dã ngoại, cuối tuần. (Thuê xe ô tô đi du lịch)
- Đưa đón cán bộ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp , cá nhân đi làm việc, công tác các tỉnh.
- Phục vụ đám cưới, ăn hỏi, hiếu hỉ... (Thuê xe cưới)
- Đưa đón chuyên gia phục vụ dự án...
- Thuê xe đưa đón sân bay 
- Cho thuê xe dài hạn, ký hợp đồng theo tháng, năm. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Đi**ện tho**ại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng-0966223019**Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và* *45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng*

*Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. Chúng tôi được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội và Việt Nam.
Với mục tiêu : "* Phong cách chuyên nghiệp – Uy tín – Chất lượng*" trong nhiều năm qua Công ty đã phục vụ hàng ngàn các chuyến xe an toàn cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế, góp phần cho sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Sự hài lòng của du khách trong mỗi chuyến đi là sự thành công của chúng tôi.
Đội xe hiện nay đang sở hữu hơn 100 xe ô tô và dịch vụ thuê xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ.

** Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :*
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .

** Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :*
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
- Xe 7 chỗ: Innova…. 
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter 
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới 
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. 

** Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe ô tô sau:*
- Đưa đón cán bộ, nhân viên các nhà máy làm việc tại các khu công nghiệp như: Trường học, Khu công nghiệp Nội Bài, Bắc Thăng Long, Quế Võ, Quang Minh, Từ Sơn, Phố Nối... cho các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. (Thuê xe ô tô theo tháng)
- Đưa đón vận chuyển khách thăm quan du lịch, lễ hội, nghỉ mát, dã ngoại, cuối tuần. (Thuê xe ô tô đi du lịch)
- Đưa đón cán bộ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp , cá nhân đi làm việc, công tác các tỉnh.
- Phục vụ đám cưới, ăn hỏi, hiếu hỉ... (Thuê xe cưới)
- Đưa đón chuyên gia phục vụ dự án...
- Thuê xe đưa đón sân bay 
- Cho thuê xe dài hạn, ký hợp đồng theo tháng, năm. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Đi**ện tho**ại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## themasmtravel

*Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng-0966223019

Cho thuê xe 7, 16, 24, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ đi Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng

Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel xin gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào, lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời cảm ơn trân trọng nhất. Chúng tôi được nhiều khách hàng biết đến là Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Hà Nội và Việt Nam.
Với mục tiêu : " Phong cách chuyên nghiệp – Uy tín – Chất lượng" trong nhiều năm qua Công ty đã phục vụ hàng ngàn các chuyến xe an toàn cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế, góp phần cho sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Sự hài lòng của du khách trong mỗi chuyến đi là sự thành công của chúng tôi.
Đội xe hiện nay đang sở hữu hơn 100 xe ô tô và dịch vụ thuê xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ.

* Đội xe chúng tôi xin đảm bảo dịch vụ như sau :
- Cam kết giá xe rẻ nhất.
- Cam kết chất lượng xe theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng .
- Lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình , chu đáo .

* Đa dạng các loại xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ :
- Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altis, Camry 2.4, 3.0, Mercedes E240. Mercedes E280…
- Xe 7 chỗ: Innova…. 
- Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter 
- Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County, xe nhập khẩu mới 
- Xe 35-45 chỗ : Hiclass, Space, Univer. 

* Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp các dịch vụ cho thuê xe ô tô sau:
- Đưa đón cán bộ, nhân viên các nhà máy làm việc tại các khu công nghiệp như: Trường học, Khu công nghiệp Nội Bài, Bắc Thăng Long, Quế Võ, Quang Minh, Từ Sơn, Phố Nối... cho các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. (Thuê xe ô tô theo tháng)
- Đưa đón vận chuyển khách thăm quan du lịch, lễ hội, nghỉ mát, dã ngoại, cuối tuần. (Thuê xe ô tô đi du lịch)
- Đưa đón cán bộ các cơ quan, doanh nghiệp , cá nhân đi làm việc, công tác các tỉnh.
- Phục vụ đám cưới, ăn hỏi, hiếu hỉ... (Thuê xe cưới)
- Đưa đón chuyên gia phục vụ dự án...
- Thuê xe đưa đón sân bay 
- Cho thuê xe dài hạn, ký hợp đồng theo tháng, năm. 

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04. 32668060/ Hotline: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)
*

----------

